
Advice for the man who is all dressed up and getting nowhere (1988) - ohjeez
http://www.csmonitor.com/1988/0209/fmoll.html
======
draw_down
Well, I think bosses should look and act like bosses instead of pretending
like they're my friend, like just another schmoe on the production line.

Also notice how the ultimate point of this is trying to get workers to work
harder and be more loyal to the company. The company which will lay them off,
decrease their hours, reduce benefits, etc, as the board and executive staff
see fit.

So let's cut the shit. Management and labor aren't the same and we're not
friends. If you want workers to be happier then offer them a better workplace
and do right by them instead of wasting money on stupid consultants to talk
about your clothes. I mean, shit, that in itself says so much.

